# My Bubble Anemone



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

My Green Bubble Anemone and he will not stay still him keeps moving around the tank :fish: then ends up in the top corner of my tank. I keep moving him down on to the rock and he will stay for about 1 day and then it on the move again.

Any suggestions of how toy get him to fasten to the rock? Or should I just let him be?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Are your water conditions right for him? Ususally when mostly stationary critters try to pack up and leave home, there's an underlying problem. Is there something at the top of the tank that the place in the bottom does or does not have? It's probably a pretty simple answer, but usually all species of animal try to find the place that's the most habitable for them - just as in nature.


----------



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

the only thing at the top of the tank diffrent is my power head.

and I tested the water an it was all at good levels

do you think it could be the power head ?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I've never kept anemones, but I'm thinking the flow of water might be more like it's natural conditions. Afterall, the tide flows in and out. Is your filter the reccommended size for your tank? Does the water in the bottom of the tank get enough movement for the anemone? You could test the waterflow in the bottom of the tank by attaching some thread or ribbon to a plastic fork, and place it in your substrate. That would allow you to see the direction and strength of the current. If it doesn't move at all, the anemone may be trying to find the "tide" as it were.

Edit...if there is no movement in the bottom of the tank, something easy like an airstone might make the water move enough to keep it happy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Water movement is a biggie, but I'll bet light is the problem in this case. There's not enough, so it's trying to get up closer to get more.


----------



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks
I will test it out in the morning


----------



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

thank you OLD SALT

I do need to drop my lights they are to high


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool. hope our suggestions work out for you. Good luck


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

hey is the bubble anemone look like a little cluster of green bubbles? I saw a little cluster of green bubbles in the anemoney tank at my lFS. I wanted to know if clown fish liked to play in this kind of anemone. My neghbore has mushrooms in his tank and the clown fish LOVE to play in the mushroom feilds. I wanted to have the same conceptm as him with the clownfish but i want to find a different plant for them to play in and the bubble anemone, if thats what im thinking of, looks pretty different


----------

